# Which Kadee "G" Couplers for Aristo Streamliners?



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The other day I bought three NIB AristoCraft aluminum streamliners as a holiday gift to myself. Does anyone know which Kadee "G-scale" couplers are used for truck mount on these pieces?

Thanks


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Mr. No-name; 

Have you ever considered simply going to the Kadee Coupler web page and finding out for yourself...? Or, calling Kadee on the telephone and asking ? 

There are all sorts of resources available, besides asking others to do the research for you.......Just a friendly suggestion...!!


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

831 truck mounts, you can also shorten the tongue to decrease the space between the cars


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Fr.Fred on 22 Dec 2013 01:08 PM 
Mr. No-name; 

Have you ever considered simply going to the Kadee Coupler web page and finding out for yourself...? There are all sorts of resources available, besides asking others to do the research for you.......Just a friendly suggestion...!! 
Yes I did and they don't list it, and it is hard to get them on the phone on a Sunday.

Auctions have limited duration before someone else snatches them up if they are what I need.

Lots of people run these and would know off the top of their head. But thanks anyway.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Jim Agnew on 22 Dec 2013 01:12 PM 
831 truck mounts, you can also shorten the tongue to decrease the space between the cars 
Thanks. And yes, I will definitely "close couple" them as I do on my heavyweights.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The coupler depends what you are going to couple it to. I put mine in a string of USAt streamliners, so I'm using Kadee 835s, the straight shanked truck mounted coupler. The couplers on the USAs are low, at the truck mount height. The 831, will raise it to the body mount height. Chuck

Here are some pictures of an Aristo Streamliner on the end with Heavyweights and some USAt headend cars.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 22 Dec 2013 01:53 PM 
The coupler depends what you are going to couple it to. The 831, will raise it to the body mount height. Chuck

Here are some pictures of an Aristo Streamliner on the end with Heavyweights and some USAt headend cars.











My interest is ensuring that when "close-coupled," the coupler is the same height as the Kadee coupler-height gauge. I run all of my equipment with G-scale Kadees at this height so anything can couple to anything with a coupler.

Actually your end car is not like my streamliners (i.e., fluted aluminum).


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

They made both, including full length and shorties. Chuck 

Note added. The Aristo car has been lowered. Years ago somebody made a new truck mounting piece, that dropped the car body. I don't remember who made them.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 22 Dec 2013 03:28 PM 
They made both, including full length and shorties. Chuck Note added. The Aristo car has been lowered. Years ago somebody made a new truck mounting piece, that dropped the car body. I don't remember who made them. Chuck,

That "somebody" was George Schreyer. His kids had a little business going making new mounting bolsters for the Aristo streamliner cars. This has been at least twenty years ago or more! They worked well in lowering the cars, but then you had to remount the "battery boxes" and other items under the cars. By lowering the cars, those items were too close to the rail. Other than that problem, it was a nice way to lower the car. I bought six of these and never used them.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary, I had forgotten about the battery box. All I remember is that they were high. Chuck


----------

